# ASPOC/A&S 1-13



## Logic 1/2 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello all-  I thought I'd get this thread started as we are a little more than 3 months out for the 1-13 class.  As with the last class, it might be useful to link up and share progress/training prior to heading out there.  

Personally, I follow the Military Athlete training program year round and have been for about three years.  I highly recommend it as a baseline fitness program and has served me well in the past.  As for selection-specific prep, 12 weeks out I'll be starting the Ruck Based Selection Program from MA as it is more in line with my current training in terms of volume of work.  I have an extreme luxury compared to most that are prepping to go, as I'm on IRR and will have unlimited training time November and December to focus in.  

Lastly, if anyone has questions on the current IRR to A&S process, I'd be happy to share my contacts and what all need be done.  With great credit to the MARFORRES Command, it was a very simple and expedient process.  

-Vince


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2012)

Vince T said:


> Lastly, if anyone has questions on the current IRR to A&S process, I'd be happy to share my contacts and what all need be done. With great credit to the MARFORRES Command, it was a very simple and expedient process.
> 
> -Vince


 
Vince, do me a favor? Write it all up and PM it to me (Inbox -> Start a New Conversation in the upper right of your screen). No kidding, we have numerous Marines coming here and asking if anyone knows how to do that; as a staff member on this board I'd be grateful for the information so I can make it a Sticky.

Thank you.


----------



## CDG (Oct 2, 2012)

Vince T said:


> Hello all- I thought I'd get this thread started as we are a little more than 3 months out for the 1-13 class. As with the last class, it might be useful to link up and share progress/training prior to heading out there.
> 
> Personally, I follow the Military Athlete training program year round and have been for about three years. I highly recommend it as a baseline fitness program and has served me well in the past. As for selection-specific prep, 12 weeks out I'll be starting the Ruck Based Selection Program from MA as it is more in line with my current training in terms of volume of work. I have an extreme luxury compared to most that are prepping to go, as I'm on IRR and will have unlimited training time November and December to focus in.
> 
> ...


 
I'm no Marine, but from the stuff posted on here about A&S, it seems that swimming is pretty important.  Have you looked into the BUD/S Prep program at all?  Just wanted to put it out there in case you weren't already aware of it.  Probably not much rucking, but definitely a lot of water work.  Another good site for SOF prep is SOFWODs.  Good luck dude.


----------



## Logic 1/2 (Oct 2, 2012)

Freefalling- I sent you the scoop.
CDG- Thanks for the well wishes.  Fortunately, I have a lot of experience with the Marine Corps brand of water festivities through my time at Radio Recon Platoon and being a Water Survival Instructor.  That being said, having been in Afghan a lot lately, I certainly won't be sloughing off on my pool time when I get back.


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2012)

The staff will do a PERSEC scrub and then I'll create a Sticky. I think Vince's info is a goldmine; If he broke it down any further he'd list meal and bathroom breaks.


----------



## metalheadsdmf (Nov 3, 2012)

Vince T,

I will be attending A&S in January. I looked up the training program your following so I will get started on the process to see what it is like, unless there is a way you could post it on here.  I am a MCIWS as well, and also have lots of time to train. So I think it would benefit both of us sharing ideas.

Right now I'm following the SealFit WODs, both regular and SOF Candidate one's. Sometimes I'll do both in one day, but it can lead to overtraining. If you haven't checked out Sealfit, I highly recommend it. The physical and mental aspect is great preparation. I'm sure you also go the 10 week prep guide from your recruiter. If not, I can give it to you. If you have it, I'm sure you also found it to be very easy, based on your background. I only use it as a base for running, swimming, and hiking. So I will usually do whatever that day is (ie- hiking) plus a Sealfit workout. I'm battling early shin sprints and a herniated disc possibley causing more aches and pains so I'm trying to keep a balance.

Anyways, hope we can help each other out. Nutrition of course is a big thing we could talk about. I'm doing the paleo, and feel great. I have a cookbook I would be happy to send you. 

Semper


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2012)

metalheadsdmf, Post an Introduction in the correct sub-forum before posting again.
Thank you.


----------



## Logic 1/2 (Nov 3, 2012)

Metal- Welcome for starters.
The first thing I would say is to check yourself in regards to injury.  Acknowledging that 6 week a/s is only the beginning of a long pipeline, any injuries you have now will likely show back up in itc if you don't take care of them.  Shin-splints are typically related to running form.  There are a lot of posts on here about POSE/natural running style that can take care of that.  I had a herniated disc going through Urban R&S a few years back and it was rough (not the course, but the disc as it was in my low back).  Consider you will likely not have access to pain meds/anti-inflammatories.  Pre-habilitation is mucho important and is one of the many reasons I follow military athlete- as it programs pre-hab into the training sessions.  

Diet is a tricky thing.  I know a lot of guys that go strict paleo and then have bad stomach issues when they have to eat MREs and are forced to eat chow hall food.  Just something to consider.  Honestly, my diet consists of a lot of eggs, meats, water, and tacos.  I take fish oil, multivitamin, glucosamine, and a probiotic as well.  Not the most conventional diet as far as athletic performance, but it works for me and lessons the stressors that come from a more strict diet.  

The one thing I've been focused on recently is getting my footwear/care dialed in.  As I've been on my own for about a year and a half now, using various non-USMC boots, it was rough getting back into the stiff issue footwear.  Here's what I have found works for me (recently):
Speed Hikes/Kit Runs/Short Hikes- Bates Lights with ankle flex lacing pattern, upper/lower lacing separation (I have narrow heels and wide toes)
Mid-Long Hikes (>8 miles)- Danner RAT with upper/lower lacing separation
Sock System (temperate weather)- Injiji Low Cut inners, Wigwam Cool Hiker outers, Powder or anti-perspirant
Sock System (rainy conditions)- Waterproof dive socks, taped outer three toes, taped heel, Powder or anti-perspirant 

For anything >10-12 miles I pre-tape my heel (I have a sweet bone spur from playing hockey as a youngin) and toes.  One of the most informative pieces of literature I have read is "Fixing your feet".  It really elevated my long-distance foot care game and helped me get all the supplies to put together a comprehensive kit.  Being your own medic is invaluable.

There is loads of good advice and experience on here.  I would recommend visiting the mentor tab.  If you've been in the game for a while, you will have heard all of it a thousand times before, but it is always good to hear great advise again.  I'm a bit of a nerd when it comes to training and am always interested to hear varying methods.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 3, 2012)

Check out SOFWODdotcom
Very good selection based workout site.  Includes calisthenics, strength work, conditioning, running & swimming.
Damn kids these days.


----------



## Logic 1/2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Funny thing screwzloose, the gym that runs 'sofwods.com' is here in Charlotte and they use my pool for the swim sessions (if anyone comes to this area it is the best pool as they allow bricks/underwaters/cammies/drown-proofing/anything goes).  I've only seen them once, but they had a ton of scared high school kids in udts and white t-shirts doing water aerobics cards.  I had a good chuckle as it immediately brought back old memories.  

Back on topic...guys going to the january 1-13 aspoc/a&s we're now a little more than 30 days out.  How is training going for everyone?


----------



## MOTOMETO (Dec 6, 2012)

Vince T said:


> Funny thing screwzloose, the gym that runs 'sofwods.com' is here in Charlotte and they use my pool for the swim sessions (if anyone comes to this area it is the best pool as they allow bricks/underwaters/cammies/drown-proofing/anything goes). I've only seen them once, but they had a ton of scared high school kids in udts and white t-shirts doing water aerobics cards. I had a good chuckle as it immediately brought back old memories.
> 
> Back on topic...guys going to the january 1-13 aspoc/a&s we're now a little more than 30 days out. How is training going for everyone?


 
I've been a little behind schedule, reason being is I didn't think my MarSOC package would get accepted. Now that it has I'm busting my ass to try to cover all aspects of training in so little time. I'm swimming up to one thousand meters, alternating between the breaststroke and sidestroke. I follow that up with water treading for approximately 20 to 30 meters. I've been told that my form isn't the best, but my goal is to build my stamina for ASPOC/A&S in the time allotted. I bought an ALICE pack from the local military store and put two sandbags in it for a total of 60 pounds. The two ruck runs I've done so far have been a six miler in one hour and twenty-eight minutes and a three miler in forty-eight minutes. In between I do  cross fit workouts, sprint workouts and weight lifting.


----------



## Logic 1/2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats on getting your package approved brother.  You've still got plenty of time to get where you need to be man.  I've been doing selection specific for 4 weeks and decided to do a 15-day strength cycle to build the 'armor' back up.  4 weeks took my numbers to where I wanted to be going into selection, so as long as you have a good general fitness base you should be solid and peaking when you get to aspoc.  I'll be in the Lejeune area a couple of weeks before aspoc, so if you're looking for any pool form tweaking, I'd be more than happy to link up.  Take care.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Dec 7, 2012)

Appreciate it man, I'll definitely take you up on that offer, let me know when you get in town.


----------

